# ezrun 1/8 80 amp with 1/10 motor?



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

can you run a 17.5 motor with a ezrun 1/8 80 amp esc?I have one sitting doing nothing right now and was going to try it but don't want to fry it either!


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

nobody?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Since I am unfamiliar with the specifics of the ezrun ESC I can give you possible answers (keeping in mind that if I am wrong, I'm not going to buy you a new ESC or motor):

If it is a sensored speed control you should have no problem. If it sensorless only you will likely have problems getting the car to start moving, but once it is moving it should run OK.

If it is sensored neither will fry (provided you hook up the sensor cable to the ESC). If it sensorless it will likely cog on startup and you could fry either or both if you keep giving it throttle while it is cogging.

It is really best to ask the manufacturer or distributor these questions so you can get definitive answers.


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

It is sensored.well I tried it with a novak 17.5 and it runs great, no trouble at all yet. I'll try to post again after I run it saturday to let you know how it worked out.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Oct 4, 2009)

You should be good to at least 13.5 maybe a little lower. I saw an add saying it was good down to 5.5 but I dont believe it.


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

well I ran it tonight in 2 heat races and the feature.won all three. It held up fine. ran smooth! 17.5 only ran about 100 degrees! 4 minute races:thumbsup:


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*EZrunESC*

Do you know if the EZrun ESC will work with Spektrum radios?


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't tried , but i'm guessing they would work fine.My experiences with ezrun have been quite good if used in a proper manner.It's not a powerful race system by any means. It is however a great entry level ESC and motor combo.If I get time soon I'll check for you.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ezrun speedo in my rc18t using dx3r ran perfectly. Just be sure to set it up to your radio with the directions.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen that a EZrun 60a and a 13.5 novak motor fine. 17.5 you might be pushing the turns to high for a sensorless esc. Hobby wing have .5 series sensorless motors for the EZrun. I hear they are the same company that makes speed gems. 29.99 for the motors its worth that to order a couple extra for the tool box


----------



## moparmatt (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes the same company that makes the ezrun makes the speed passion brushless systems... The speed passion are the higher end, sold through schumacher, and ezrun are the entry level.. Havent tried myself, but been reading on them and they appear to be solid systems.


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been running an ezrun 1/8 scale 80 amp SENSORED esc and a novak 17.5 in my slash since october-7th at my local oval track. It runs perfect thru a 4 minute race ending motor temp is only 115 degrees. I have won almost every race.it's not the fastest truck but it handles well( even at 5.4 pounds!!)


----------

